# Gaggia Titanium fix instructions / Repairs in Reading?



## pdw1975 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello

I have a Gaggia Titanium coffee machine that has been in storage for a while.

The machine basically needs a strip and clean to restore it to working order (currently it displays the message "Ventilate" when powered on, but no water makes it to the nozzle, which leads me to think there is a limescale blockage somewhere within).

Could anyone point me to some instructions on how to strip the machine for cleaning?

Or failing that, can anyone recommend a good coffee machine repair place in or near Reading?

Thanks & Regards,

Piers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can recommend http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ who know their way around these machines.

They're based at Aldershot, Hants, GU12 4QW


----------



## pdw1975 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I have mailed them today and will let the forum know how I get on.

Cheers,

Piers.


----------

